

Project Tuva: Feynman Lectures - joechung
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/tools/tuva/index.html

======
Feynman
Silverlight? Great... I die and my lectures are only viewable with
Silverlight...

:>

------
Tichy
They've created the ultimate geek virus to make us use Silverlight :-(

I guess I'll wait for some hacker to convert this to a viewable format.

~~~
sbt
Yea seriously. This is beyond the most evil scheme I ever thought Microsoft
capable of concocting. Can somebody please put this in a torrent?

------
mikedouglas
Quite excited about this, but Silverlight seems to freeze at the start of
"Preparing Content...". Using a Mac w/ Safari 4.

Disappointing.

~~~
traskjd
I get the same - on Windows. Given it seems to impact all OS/Browser combos I
can't help but think it's something wrong at their end more than something
being inherently wrong with Silverlight on your (platform||browser)

------
justlearning
browser caution: doesn't work with chrome or opera.

FF 3.5 ok. IE 8 ok.

I am watching "relation betn maths/physics" . This also answered one of the
questions about learning math some days back. At about 13.50, He talks about
how people try to avoid math(many questions I see here point to learning stuff
bypassing math).

The language he uses is so crisp (with NY rich accent)is so 'listenable'
unlike the slangy english nowadays. The subtitles are also cool.

I wait for comments from RiderOfGiraffes.

~~~
siddhant
Doesn't seem to work for me on FF 3.5. It just gives a Browser not supported
message.

------
Bjoern
I get a "Your Browser is incompatible" with Firefox but at least I can see
it's "Powered by Microsoft Silverlight".

 _SIGN_

------
embeddedradical
It seems many of you have a problem with silverlight (not really sure why, I
can't see a philosophical difference between that and Flash and I personally
haven't ever run into any technical problems with it).

You have to admit though, that interface is awesome. When I first saw this
last night, I was impressed - the subtitles expand into the full transcript,
the extras fluidly work with the video while it is playing, and it seems they
had some bandwidth issues in the first few hours and during that time smooth
playback was in effect, and although the video would hiccup at those points
(rarely), the audio was smooth and I liked that.

Really, the only thing I can think of to complain about is that when you full
screen it, the background is white. For media, black seems to work nicer on
the eyes.

A wonderful interface, high quality video and audio, and of course the content
- Feynman - is just wow ... I'm a very happy person right now....although I
was up pretty late watching these videos, and so I'm a very happy tired person
right now....

------
Dilpil
And here we were, thinking bill had bought them as a public service.

------
discojesus
I think I speak for every Feynmanophile when I say OH FUCK YES.

------
johnohara
Disappointed with the side-by-side photo. The proximity of the photos belies
the fact that with regard to speaking, the two men are many light years apart.

However, thank you for purchasing the lectures and making them available. It's
a good use of funds.

No problems w/silverlight, FF 3.0, winXP.

------
bshep
The page doesnt even load here, have tried with FF, Opera and IE (in
Parallels)

------
aduric
This guy on Youtube has some Feynman lecture videos:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/carlosjerez23>

Are they the same ones?

------
CamperBob
can't think, Bill Gates will eat me can't think, Bill Gates will eat me can't
think, Bill Gates will eat me

~~~
CamperBob
Oh, come on. You can't tell me you weren't freaked out when 1/6 of your
monitors' real estate was taken over by his smiling visage next to Feynman's.

